# Origin of the 58th bn.



## Goose (20 Jan 2001)

I‘m looking for information on the 58th.(1915 - 18) Specifically which city or area of Ontario they hail from. Any books or Regimental histories would also be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bill Alexander (21 Jan 2001)

The 58th Bn was a Central Ontario unit, recruiting from Military District #2. This was the area from Toronto north through Barrie and right up to North Bay and on to the Tri-towns area and Moosonee. There does not appear to be a battalion history of this unit.


----------



## Art Johnson (21 Jan 2001)

There is a history of the 58th Battalion being written by the grandson on one of its members. His first name is Kevin and he lives in Newmarket Ontario. I‘m away from my home for the winter and don‘t have access to my files and can‘t be more specific than that. The battalion was assembled in the Barrie area, which probably means Camp Borden. A draft of men including Kevin‘s grandfather were sent from the 48th Highlanders in Toronto to the 58th Battalion. If you want to get back to me sometime in April I can give you Kevin‘s full name and e-mail address.


----------

